# Regen-Schneewasser für den Teich, (auch vom Dach) wer nimmt es?



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

Wenn es längere Zeit geregnet hat und das Dach sauber ist, öffne ich das Fall-Rohr zum Teich und härte es auf. DAS mache ich schon Jahre und fahre sehr gut damit, meinen Tieren u. Pflanzen bekommt es sehr gut. Krankheiten im Teich sowie Pflanzenverluste kenne ich nicht. Wer macht ähnliche oder schlechte Erfahrungen.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es über dieses Thema schon einen Thread gibt, wenn ja , dann rüber damit.  Viele Grüße   Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2021)

Hi Willi,

ich nutze zwar kein Regenwasser von Dach - was ich aber könnte da in der Nachbarschaft nur Holz- und Flüssiggas verfeuert wird - weil das nächste Fallrohr von Scheue/ex Stalldach zu weit weg ist und auch 2m tieferliegend als der Teich ins Kanalnetz entwässert. Nehme aber unser Brunnenwasser und halt das was an Regen in den Teich fällt (was bei >200qm2 Folienfläche bei kräftigen Regenfällen schnell mal ein paar 1000l Wasser ausmacht). Da hats in 30 Jahren auch noch keine wirklich Probleme gegeben selbst bei dem sehr weichen Wasser mit der niedrigen KH - echte Unterwasserpflanzen wollen halt net so richtig da Nitrat und Phosphat auch im Grundwasser des Brunnens kaum nachweisbar sind

MfG Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Jan. 2021)

Du härtest mit Regenwasser dein Teichwasser auf?
Hast du das mal gemessen?


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Willi,

Du magst aber Themen mit grossem Diskussionspotential. 
Ich nehme zum Auffüllen Wasser aus meiner Regenwasserzisterne. Das steht über einer dünnen Schlammschicht, die dann schon Schadstoffe abbauen und alles was aufschwimmt, kommt auch nicht in den Teich.
Da ich keine Fische habe mache ich wenig Wasserwechsel, dafür verdunstet im Sommer viel Wasser, dafür ist Regenwasser ideal.
Zum Aufhärten nehme ich im wesentlich ein paar Kalksteine im Teich und Filtergraben.

Damit die Warnung hier auch steht. Mit Kupferdächer/dachrinnen ist das Dachwasser nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn man viele Vögel auf dem Dach hat sollte man es auch überlegen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du härtest mit Regenwasser dein Teichwasser auf?
> Hast du das mal gemessen?



solltes noch dabeischreiben wenn Du meinst

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> ich nutze zwar kein Regenwasser von Dach - was ich aber könnte da in der Nachbarschaft nur Holz- und Flüssiggas verfeuert wird - weil das nächste Fallrohr von Scheuen/ex Stalldach zu weit weg ist und 2m tieferliegend als der Teich ins Kanalnetz entwässert. Nehme aber unser Brunnenwasser und halt das was an Regen in den Teich fällt (was bei >200qm2 Folienfläche bei kräftigen Regenfällen schnell mal ein paar 1000l Wasser ausmacht). Da hats in 30 Jahren auch noch keine wirklich Probleme gegeben selbst bei dem sehr weichen Wasser mit der niedrigen KH - echte Unterwasserpflanzen wollen halt net so richtig da Nitrat und Phosphat im Wasser kaum nachweisbar sind
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank!
Gutes Bohrlochwasser für den Teich habe ich leider nicht, nur schlechtes. Mir ist klar, dass im Regenwasser keine Härtesalze vorhanden sind, deshalb härte ich nach GH+KH Messungen den Teich  mit (Teich-Fitt) nach. Nitrat + Phosphat welches die Pflanzen brauchen, entsteht durch Fütterung.  mfG   Willi


----------



## korallenplaty (28. Jan. 2021)

Da die letzten Sommer den Wasserstand dermaßen gesenkt haben, dass am Ende fast nur noch eine Pfütze übrig war, habe ich im letzten Sommer angefangen, das Regenwasser zur nutzen. Die Fische sind 2019 leider verendet. Ich will den Teich jetzt komplett neu strukturieren und will auch bei extremen Sommern genügend Wasser haben. Also habe ich Rohre zum Teich verlegt und leite das Regenwasser in den Teich. Auf den Tag bin ich seit heute wieder mit dem Wasserstand normal, soviel wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ich habe auch einen Teichabfluss, sodass ich keine Überschwemmungen kriege,sollte es zu viel regnen. 
Dieses Jahr möchte ich den Teich auch optisch wieder verbessern. Das sieht noch alles provisorisch aus, hier mal ein Foto von heute.


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> Du magst aber Themen mit grossem Diskussionspotential.
> Ich nehme zum Auffüllen Wasser aus meiner Regenwasserzisterne. Das steht über einer dünnen Schlammschicht, die dann schon Schadstoffe abbauen und alles was aufschwimmt, kommt auch nicht in den Teich.
> ...


Rüdiger, jeder auf seiner Art (ist aber auch richtig). Kupferdachrinnen sind nur dann gefährlich, wenn sie keine Patina haben (unsere sind 28 Jahre)  Grüße von Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

korallenplaty schrieb:


> Da die letzten Sommer den Wasserstand dermaßen gesenkt haben, dass am Ende fast nur noch eine Pfütze übrig war, habe ich im letzten Sommer angefangen, das Regenwasser zur nutzen. Die Fische sind 2019 leider verendet. Ich will den Teich jetzt komplett neu strukturieren und will auch bei extremen Sommern genügend Wasser haben. Also habe ich Rohre zum Teich verlegt und leite das Regenwasser in den Teich. Auf den Tag bin ich seit heute wieder mit dem Wasserstand normal, soviel wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ich habe auch einen Teichabfluss, sodass ich keine Überschwemmungen kriege,sollte es zu viel regnen.
> Dieses Jahr möchte ich den Teich auch optisch wieder verbessern. Das sieht noch alles provisorisch aus, hier mal ein Foto von heute.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221415


Hallo, je nach Tierbesatz das Teichwasser mit Mineralien nachhärten, so, dass die GH+KH Werte stimmen. Gruß Willi


----------



## korallenplaty (28. Jan. 2021)

Zur Zeit lebt nichts besonderes im Reich, werde aber demnächst auch mal Wassermessungen durchführen. 

Wir haben übrigens keine Kupferdachrinne.


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

korallenplaty schrieb:


> Zur Zeit lebt nichts besonderes im Reich, werde aber demnächst auch mal Wassermessungen durchführen.
> 
> Wir haben übrigens keine Kupferdachrinne.


Hallo Kupferdachrinnen sind gefährlich, wenn sie noch neu sind, in 6 Monaten bildet sich eine ungefährliche Patina - unsere Trinkwasserrohre aus Kupfer passiert ähnliches.  Gruß Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Jan. 2021)

OK, ich machs noch mal.



> Wenn es längere Zeit geregnet hat und das Dach sauber ist, öffne ich das Fall-Rohr zum Teich und härte es auf.


Du härtest mit Regenwasser dein Teichwasser auf?
Hast du das mal gemessen (Teichwasser vorher/nachher)?


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Kupferdachrinnen ..., in 6 Monaten bildet sich eine ungefährliche Patina


Diese Aussage ist so sehr pauschalisiert, dass sie schon wieder als irreführend, wenn nicht gar falsch einzustufen ist.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich das PDF vom Bundesumweltamt herunterladen und studieren.


VG Carsten

PS:
Und auch nach 26 Jahren bildet sich ein leicht grünlicher Fleck an Stellen, an welchen etwas Wasser vom Dach nach unten tropft ...


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> OK, ich machs noch mal.
> 
> 
> Du härtest mit Regenwasser dein Teichwasser auf?
> Hast du das mal gemessen (Teichwasser vorher/nachher)?


Wenn Du das falsch verstehst, im Regenwasser ist nichts zum Aufhärten des Teiches. Eigentlich sollte es doch einleuchten.   Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Jan. 2021)

An Teichinteressent,

Ich verstehe deinen Beitrag auch nicht: Man muss Regenwasser aufhärten um es als Teichwasser zu nutzen, umgekehrt, kann man hartes Trinkwasser durch Regenwasser weicher machen.
An Willi,
Wenn es bei dir klappt ist es gut, für Fische ist Kupfer nicht so gefährlich, für Wirbellose (__ Schnecken, Daphnien, Wasserflöhe) aber auch für Bakterien sieht das anders aus. 
Die Biologische Reinigung kann das schon mal lahmlegen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so sehr pauschalisiert, dass sie schon wieder als irreführend, wenn nicht gar falsch einzustufen ist.
> Wer Lust hat, kann sich das PDF vom Bundesumweltamt herunterladen und studieren.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich messe im Teich nicht mal Spuren von Kupfer, sonst würde ich es nicht machen. Eines muß ich noch ergänzen Leitungswasser wird auch noch eigeleitet - nicht nur Regenwasser und die besteht auch aus Kupferrohren. Deshalb ist Wasseranalyse oberstes Gebot bei mir- einige reden schlau daher und missachten alles.  Willi

*Admin: Joachim
Verwarnung wegen unangebrachter Ausdrucksweise*


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2021)

Hier im Thread geht es um die "Einleitung von Regenwasser (auch vom Dach) in den Teich".
Von daher und in Bezug zu Kupferinstallationen: Trinkwasser (also Dein "Leitungswasser") <> Regenwasser

Vielleicht schadet es nicht, wenn man mal das oben verlinkte PDF liest, oder wenigstens überfliegt.
Danach trifft man nicht mehr solch pauschalisierte Aussagen.


VG Carsten


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
Ich finde, so sollten wir nicht miteinander umgehen. Ich finde es gut, dass du das Tema hier vorstellst. Genau wie bei Trink, oder Brunnenwasser sollte man immer die vor und Nachteile prüfen. 
@ Carsten Danke für den Beitrag und den link auf das pdf!

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> ich messe im Teich nicht mal Spuren von Kupfer,



Nein das kannst du auch gar nicht, denn die Patina vom Kupfer ergibt Essigsäure .
Ich habe die ganze Sache mal gegoogelt, weil ich kein Chemiker bin, eher habe ich an Kupfersulfat bzw Sulfit gedacht und dann war ich doch verblüfft.
Mit deinem Aufhärten und im Zusammenhang mit der Essigsäure werden  sehr viele Mineralien in deinem Teich freigesetzt, was unweigerlich zu einem guten Wasser führt.
Ich glaube du hast richtig "Schwein" gehabt bei deiner Vorgehensweise , ich meine das mit der Essigsäure hast du bestimmt  nicht gewußt, sonst hättest du diesen Sachverhalt bestimmt mal mit angeführt.


----------



## Knipser (28. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Nein das kannst du auch gar nicht, denn die Patina vom Kupfer ergibt Essigsäure .
> Ich habe die ganze Sache mal gegoogelt, weil ich kein Chemiker bin, eher habe ich an Kupfersulfat bzw Sulfit gedacht und dann war ich doch verblüfft.
> Mit deinem Aufhärten und im Zusammenhang mit der Essigsäure werden  sehr viele Mineralien in deinem Teich freigesetzt, was unweigerlich zu einem guten Wasser führt.
> Ich glaube du hast richtig "Schwein" gehabt bei deiner Vorgehensweise , ich meine das mit der Essigsäure hast du bestimmt  nicht gewußt, sonst hättest du diesen Sachverhalt bestimmt mal mit angeführt.


Chemiker bin ich erst recht nicht aber was ich wissen muss, weiß ich - mit dem Testkoffer kann ich aber umgehen und das reicht mir. Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2021)

Wenn du so antworten tust, dann bin ich nicht mehr gewillt dir oder anderen dein Teich Wasser zu erklären.
Ich bin dann mal raus hier.

Mit dieser Nummer ist dein armseliges Gedanken Gut hier im Forum noch einmal um 50 Prozent gesunken.

*Admin: Joachim*
*Bitte besser ggf. offensichtliches Fehlverhalten einem Mod/Admin melden, als sich am Ende auf ein Niveau herab zu begeben, was am Ende dem eigenen ggf. widerspricht.*


----------



## Knipser (29. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ron!
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Du auf so eine Art und Weise meinen Thread verlässt - warst und bist mir immer ein interessanter Partner, überleg es Dir.  Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Geisy (29. Jan. 2021)

Ich hab den Knipser in meinem Profil auf die Liste der ignorierten Mitglieder gesetzt. So bekommt man das Zeug nicht mehr angezeigt. Kann man nur hoffen das die meisten sich noch eine zweite Meinung holen und nicht alles glauben. Meldet euch mal wenn es wieder lesenswert ist.


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wenn es längere Zeit geregnet hat und das Dach sauber ist, öffne ich das Fall-Rohr zum Teich und härte es auf.


Sag mal, Willi, wie geht das ? 
Das , was Du da von Deinem Dach runterspülst, sind Moossporen, Algen und Schadstoffe von Abgasen, die sich auf Deinem Dach ablagern. 
Das ist ein Irrglaube, daß der Regen Dein Dach sauber spült, denn im Regen sind die gleichen Ablagerungen, nur nicht in so konzenztrierter Form,
wie auf Deinem Dach. 
Aufhärten kannst Du damit Dein Teichwasser nicht !
Also ist das hier für mich absoluter Blödsinn, was du da schreibst.


----------



## Knipser (29. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> da muß ich anderen hier recht geben, Regenwasser härtet nicht auf da Salze und Kalke ja nicht in gasförmigem Zustand in die Atmosphäre gelangen und dort vom Regen wieder ausgewaschen werden. Höchsten wenn mal ein "Sandsturm" durch einen Kalksteinbruch wie z.B. in Sonthofen fegt kann Kalkstaub auf Dächern landen
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Frank!
So wie Du es jetzt darstellst, war es von mir nicht so gemeint. Gemeint war, wenn das Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich läuft, muss das Wasser im Teich nach gehärtet werden. Bin wohl von einigen missverstanden worden.   Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe in Fallrohr der Scheune einen Wasserdieb mit Feinsieb, welcher ca. 80 % des Regenwasser über eine verbuddelte Leitung in meinen Bachlauf und dann in den Teich leitet....derzeit läuft der Teich wieder gewaltig über und somit werden wohl einige der Nährstoffe ausgeschwemmt.
Im Bachlauf habe ich unter anderem jede Menge Kalkschotter. 

Gut das drr Teich überläuft ist bei mir kein Problem.....sind dann noch ca. 20-30m Rasen bis zum nächsten Feld.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2021)

Unsere Dächer entwässern komplett in den Teich, auch das des Nachbarhauses. Das war schon so, als wir das Haus übernahmen und der Teich ist wohl unter anderem auch so eine Art Wasserauffangbecken, entwässert auch das Grundstück und hat zum Glück einen Überlauf zur Regenwasserkanalisation. Mit Algen haben wir wenig Probleme, das Kahmhautthema des ersten Jahres nach Kauf des Hauses haben wir mit Sprudelsteinen in den Griff bekommen und seitdem läuft alles rund und wir greifen nicht ein. Den Wasserpegel regelt allein die Natur, lediglich in den beiden trockenen Sommern hat die Feuerwehr mit Frischwasser nachgeholfen.


----------



## Whyatt (30. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe das PDF überflogen und daraus verstanden, dass die Zink oder Kupferkonzentration auch nach dem ersten Abwaschen des Daches immer noch über dem BSP. Bei JBL für Kupfer angegebenen Grenzwert für Aquarienwasser liegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meine Meinung ist lieber Vorsicht walten zu lassen. Ich befülle nur mit Leitungswasser.

Je nach Besatz würde ich da nichts riskieren.
Ich verstehe aber auch sehr gut alle, die einfach einen Gartenteich haben ohne hochpreisigen Besatz, die seit Jahren keine negative Erfahrung durch das Einleiten machen und sich an dem Biotop Gartenteich erfreuen.
Vielleicht kann man aber festhalten. Kupfer oder Zink werden von Dächern an das Regenwasser abgegeben. Kupfer und Zink wirken in entsprechenden Konzentrationen biozid für aquatisches Leben.
(Ich weiß das ist keine neue Erkenntnis aber ich finde es wichtig, dass man in einem öffentlichen Forum darauf hinweist...immer wieder)
Schönen Samstag


----------



## Knipser (30. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn du so antworten tust, dann bin ich nicht mehr gewillt dir oder anderen dein Teich Wasser zu erklären.
> Ich bin dann mal raus hier.
> 
> Mit dieser Nummer ist dein armseliges Gedanken Gut hier im Forum noch einmal um 50 Prozent gesunken.





Spoiler: unangemessne Ausdrucksweise



Armselig ist dein Deutsch, über deine Posts muss ich immer wieder lachen - du schmeißt doch wirklich alles durcheinander.  Willi



*Admin: Joachim
Verwarnung wegen unangemessener Ausdrucksweise / Beleidigung. *


----------



## toschbaer (30. Jan. 2021)

*Admin: Joachim*
*Bild Links zu anmeldepflichtigen Inhalten entfernt.*

*Bitte unsere Nutzungsbedingungen beachten und keine Links/verlinkte Inhalte zu anmeldepflichtigen Seiten posten. Danke.*


----------



## axel120470 (30. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Armselig ist dein Deutsch, über deine Posts muss ich immer wieder lachen - du schmeißt doch wirklich alles durcheinander. Willi



steht im Widerspruch zu :



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Ron!
> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Du auf so eine Art und Weise meinen Thread verlässt - warst und bist mir immer ein interessanter Partner, überleg es Dir. Viele Grüße, Willi



Zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen zu ein und demselben Post von Ron.
Sehr merkwürdig hier alles.


----------



## Geisy (30. Jan. 2021)

Wichtig ist viel zu messen und dem entsprechend viel rein kippen. 
So können wir die Welt retten


----------



## Joachim (30. Jan. 2021)

@toschbaer
Bitte keine Links (auch Bildlinks) zu Anmeldepflichtigen Inhalten. Siehe: Nutzungsbedingungen 5.1 Links
Danke. 

@Knipser


Knipser schrieb:


> Armselig ist dein Deutsch, über deine Posts muss ich immer wieder lachen - du schmeißt doch wirklich alles durcheinander.  Willi


Offizielle Verwarnung wegen unangemessener Ausdrucksweise

@alle anderen
Ich bitte euch an die Netiquette und die Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten und entweder den Ton zu waren oder die Ignore-Funktion zu nutzen wenn es nicht gelingen will den Ton zu waren. 

Sollte das nicht möglich sein, wird das Thema geschlossen und/oder entsorgt.

Allen ein entspanntes schönes Wochenende


----------



## jolantha (30. Jan. 2021)

Joachim schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht möglich sein, wird das Thema geschlossen und/oder entsorgt.


Wäre ich sehr für 
Ich glaube kaum, daß hier noch eine vernünftige Kommunikation möglich ist.


----------

